# Patience growing thin at day 148 - Ta Daaaaaaaa!



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

Well, Spice & Ginger had the perfect opportunity to kid the night before last when all the electricity was out all night and I'd not charged the flashlight. I was sure they would decide to kid by kerosene lamp, but it was not to be.

Now they are both at day 148 and I am beginning to get impatient.

Here is Ginger -- i don't know that her udder is as pretty as her sister's but it sure looks like it ready to have a few kids nursing on it.

So, I hope it is soon!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Patience growing thin at day 148*

Babies soon!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Patience growing thin at day 148*

I would say she has a bit more to go. I would say about 153. Sorry. :shrug:


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Patience growing thin at day 148*

Day 153! Wow -- well, at least if it is sooner than that I'll be happy! And at least my bedroom window is close enough to the barn so I can hear them from bed. Guess it could be worse. And the main thing is a healthy doe after delivery and one or more healthy kids.


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Patience growing thin at day 148*

:scratch: Here is Spice -- how long do you think before she'll kid?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Patience growing thin at day 148*

Her udder still needs filling but that can happen within a matter of hours. . .


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Patience growing thin at day 148*

That's what I like to hear -- a matter of hours! We'll I'll take what I can get, especially since I have no choice in the matter!
:girl: :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: (total : that would make me happy :dance: )


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Patience growing thin at day 148*

It can fill in hours, but mine bag up at least a day before they kid. I say at least a couple days...sorry.
Either a niced size single or twins IMO.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Patience growing thin at day 148*

Any minute!?!? babies!!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Patience growing thin at day 148*

You'll know it is soon when the udder gets really tight and kind of "shiny" looking. . . One of my FF does this year had her udder going by 3 1/2 months along and steadily filled, but the day she kidded, it really filled and felt tight. Also, you'll feel the milk in their teats. . . you probably knew that already though. Are you checking their ligs often?


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Patience growing thin at day 148*

Yes, I am checking their ligs - Ginger's are deeper and mushier today. I am not familiar with what their udders will look like when they fill -- I thought they were filling already and to me GInger's teats seem strutted a bit --which is what I look for in a heifer or cow calving.

But I'm sure I'll see the difference when it happens. I appreciate the help!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Patience growing thin at day 148*



> I would say she has a bit more to go. I would say about 153. Sorry. :shrug:


 I agree with sweetgoats....her bag has more filling to do.... :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Patience growing thin at day 148*

Anything??? :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Patience growing thin at day 148*

how are things?


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Patience growing thin at day 148 - Ta Daaaaa!*

Spice kidded Saturday night at 8 pm. Two healthy, active does. Ginger looks like she'll deliver today. These babies are cute. Rainbow is named because my sister, who for the first time today held a goat, said "This goat has every color of the goat rainbow." I don't know if that's true, but Rainbow is the name. I think she has blue eyes. My sister volunteered that she did, confirming my thoughts.

Anyways, if anyone can tell me what color they are or any "type," I'd appreciate it.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow! rainbow- thats funny!...congrats arty:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats!! I *believe* Rainbow is a light buckskin w/ white and the other 1 is gold and white. I think...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Rowdy kidz you are right on the colors! As far as the BE go, I can't tell.....does either sire or dam have BE?

Congrats on twin :girl: :girl: ....awesome and just adorable!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Congrats on the girls! :leap: 

I dont think either have blue eyes- when they are born sometimes they are pale blue and greenish color but they usually change 

I love Rainbow- very pretty- 
You should name the other one Skittles :greengrin:


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

I don't know about the blue eyes in the sire - I wouldn't know for sure but either way they are very cute.

I'm surprised about the buckskin because of all the black, and some white. I'm sure the coloring will change as well -- I thought it had more black than any color but that's why I asked because I don't know what the real "names" are for the colors I'm looking at.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats on the babies!! And does too! How cool!  Sometimes those eyes can be deceiving when they are first born. . . We had a Pygmy kid born this year whose eyes looked blue at birth but changed within a couple days.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are precious ...........congrats...........  :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW - that gold and white is very cute colored! Congrats :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:wave: Bee Lady! How is Miss Ginger doing?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. I am glad you did not have to wait as long as I said. :leap:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats on the new :girl: :girl: !! :leap: They are adorable!!!  Cute!! :greengrin:


----------

